# Network Adapter Green Light always on + Network cable is unplugged



## jacobest (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi im new here by the way and i need help!
I have a SMC EtherPower ii 10/100 Ethernet Adapter On my Windows XP No SP And the green light on the adapter is always on ! I tried to disable it .... Green light on I tried to plug a network cable From my TrendNet TEW-432BRP .... Green light on I tried to unplug it Guess WHAT !!!! Green light on!!!!
Even if i plug in a Network Cable ( It is the good one and i tried to plug it on my Ps3 and it worked so it is not the problem ) But nothing appeared i got in internet setting : A network cable is unplugged. 
I have a USB Wireless adapter that came with my router and it is working just fine but i want to move on with Linux. The router supports linux but not the adapter this is why i would REALLY like to make my Wire Network Adapter ( SMC EtherPower ii 10/100 Ethernet Adapter ) Working.
Please Someone help me !


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please don't post duplicate threads. Continue the problem resolution here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31...ays-on-network-cable-is-unplugged-343619.html


----------

